# Next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Make-up Ride Saturday May 28th



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2016)

Air up those tires and grease up those bearings for the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride Saturday, May 28th. Usually we meet up the 3rd Saturday of the month, but are moving it one week later due to the Rolling Relics Yosemite Ride. Meet up @~9am at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue just down the street. Then we head out ~10am for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat or a cocktail(s). Hope to see you there!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2016)

Feel free to post up pics you've taken at past MFF Rides!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2016)




----------



## tikicruiser (May 17, 2016)

I'm out, grandkid's duty on the 2nd and 4th weekend's of the month.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 17, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> I'm out, grandkid's duty on the 2nd and 4th weekend's of the month.




Trailer!...or basket!


----------



## mrg (May 17, 2016)

Tandem with trailer & basket!


----------



## tripple3 (May 18, 2016)

Hopefully a Make-Up ride doesn't mean that Mike is going to put "make-up" on....
Awesome group of Bike folks out in the SGV. I have had the privilege of riding the rustjunkie Rocket a couple times....







My wife dressed up as a librarian in front of the Monrovia library on Halloween day.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 18, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Hopefully a Make-Up ride doesn't mean that Mike is going to put "make-up" on....



That's our ride theme this month. Come on Mark, a lil rouge never hurt no one...


----------



## tikicruiser (May 18, 2016)

I would need either a bike built for 4 or maybe one of those stretched out cargo bike's!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 18, 2016)

I will be there......................


----------



## fordmike65 (May 18, 2016)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I will be there......................




Looking forward to meeting you. How's my old Hawthorne Twin Bar coming along?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 18, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Looking forward to meeting you. How's my old Hawthorne Twin Bar coming along?



I have spent more money on it than it's probably worth........no paint on it yet......that may change in a few weeks!


----------



## None (May 21, 2016)

Looking forward to it! Hopefully I'll be on my new Elgin.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 23, 2016)

Who else is coming out to ride!?!?


----------



## rustintime (May 23, 2016)

I'm in.. looks like we'll be having some nice weather on sat.....


----------



## Jrodarod (May 23, 2016)

Rustintime is cat herding. I guess im also in. First time riding with you Monrovia hipsters..


----------



## GTs58 (May 23, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Who else is coming out to ride!?!?




I donno man. Do we really have to wear make up just because the ride was postponed?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 23, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I donno man. Do we really have to wear make up just because the ride was postponed?



Yes. Yes you do...


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 23, 2016)

Ill try...no promises...


----------



## GTs58 (May 23, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Yes. Yes you do...




Okay. But only this time, and I absolutely refuse to dress up as a cheap floosy like the rest of the gang.


----------



## island schwinn (May 23, 2016)

maybe I'll come and bring my BBQ.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 24, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Who else is coming out to ride!?!?



As long as there aren't any hills to go up....down is OK. I'm an old, beat up, fat guy!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 24, 2016)

WetDogGraphix said:


> As long as there aren't any hills to go up....down is OK. I'm an old, beat up, fat guy!




We'll take it easy on ya! Been looking forward to finally meeting you


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (May 24, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Who else is coming out to ride!?!?




I'm there!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (May 24, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> maybe I'll come and bring my BBQ.View attachment 320641




That's what we need on the Monrovia ride. Long Beach has the Ice cream bike, we need a BBQ bike!


----------



## mrg (May 24, 2016)

I will make up the ride but don't think I will ride with makeup!, at least not this time!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 27, 2016)

Who's ready for tomorrow's ride!?!? Don't stay up too late drinking and sleep in! See you there!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Jrodarod (May 28, 2016)

On my way! ETA 9:55.. Blue Von Franco custom painted Straight bar.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 28, 2016)

Quick stop for coffee


----------



## fordmike65 (May 28, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Cory (May 28, 2016)

Looks like a great time, sorry I couldn't be there. Saturday morning are tough for me. I do most my buying then.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 28, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Jrodarod (May 28, 2016)

Great ride guys and I got plenty of complements on my favorite bike shirt..


----------



## fordmike65 (May 28, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 28, 2016)

Damn goatheads! Then the stem broke off! Had to walk this pig home


 



View attachment 321948


----------



## tikicruiser (May 28, 2016)

Wish I could have been there.Grandkid's got picked up around 10:45, then it was off to Montclair for a VW car and bus show. My daughter and son in law had ther 62 bug entered.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 28, 2016)

We missed you @tikicruiser, great ride today!
The weather was cool and so were the riders


----------



## Jarod24 (May 28, 2016)

Jrodarod said:


> View attachment 321937 Great ride guys and I got plenty of complements on my favorite bike shirt..



This is hilarious


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 28, 2016)

Thanks all.


----------



## mrg (May 28, 2016)

VW show, dang!, oh well had a great ride anyway!


----------



## tikicruiser (May 28, 2016)

Thank's Scott, looked like a great turnout. Hopefully the next ride won't fall on the 2nd or 4th weekends because those are "family day's. I'll see you around maybe this holiday weekend. I'll be out on my bike tomorrow.


----------



## None (May 28, 2016)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Thanks all.
> View attachment 322009 View attachment 322010 View attachment 322011 View attachment 322012 View attachment 322013 View attachment 322014 View attachment 322015 View attachment 322016 View attachment 322017 View attachment 322018 View attachment 322019 View attachment 322020



These are so awesome! Nice meeting you!


----------



## tikicruiser (May 28, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 321907
> 
> View attachment 321910
> 
> View attachment 321911



Who was riding the two tone green and creme klunker with the strap on front brakes?


----------



## rustjunkie (May 28, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> Who was riding the two tone green and creme klunker with the strap on front brakes?




That was @Fenderless


----------



## tikicruiser (May 28, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> That was @Fenderless



Thank's,that is a pretty sweet bike. And in my favorite color!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 29, 2016)

Here's some snaps from Mrs. Rustjunkie:


----------



## None (May 29, 2016)

Memorable times!


----------



## tikicruiser (May 29, 2016)

Was that "Obiwan Schwinnobi" on that green on green schwinn? I haven't seen him since my very first ride with you guy's, and that was a while ago.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 29, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> Was that "Obiwan Schwinnobi" on that green on green schwinn? I haven't seen him since my very first ride with you guy's, and that was a while ago.




That's Jon(Vintage Paintworx). Jason(Obi) is currently in a wasteland called Kansas...


----------



## tikicruiser (May 29, 2016)

I thought Jason was in the San Diego area, Kansas really, what is he looking for "TOTO"?


----------



## slick (May 29, 2016)

Ok....who was on the maroon 37 Shelby? You guys are teasing me with all these lonely Shelby photos. All by itself. Hopefully it shows up at the Shelby Invasion and comes home with daddy shelby. Lol


----------



## fordmike65 (May 29, 2016)

slick said:


> Ok....who was on the maroon 37 Shelby? You guys are teasing me with all these lonely Shelby photos. All by itself. Hopefully it shows up at the Shelby Invasion and comes home with daddy shelby. Lol



Text sent...


----------



## CWCMAN (May 30, 2016)

Slick, I think that belongs to Mark (MRG) and I'm pretty sure it's for sale.


----------



## hellshotrods (May 30, 2016)

Geez !!!!  He just stands there (stealing a girls bike) in the middle of the pic and ruins the whole thing......what a waste of a good picture.:eek:


----------

